# Panic grips in Kochi as ball of fire spotted in sky



## Cyberghost (Feb 28, 2015)

Panic grips in Kochi as ball of fire spotted in sky​
Kochi: Panic gripped the central Kerala as a huge ball of fire was spotted falling from the sky at night on Friday.

Residents of Fort Kochi, Paravur and Kolencheri experienced tremor while fireball was seen falling.

No casualties have been reported. More details are awaited.

*images.asianetnews.tv/Uploads/asianet/news/thee2-BByI1.jpg​
Source : Manoramaonline

More detailed News : Asianet News(Malayalam)


----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2015)

Probably meteorite. Why the panic?

There was a larger ball of fire in Russia not too long ago.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## amjath (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes I remember, people thought it as aliens


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 28, 2015)

looks to be a meteorite, but can't say. Manoramaonline, or whatever news-channel's pic its article is carrying, has used the thumbnail of the Russian meteorite's video!
a video of this one, if available, should tell better.


----------

